# Touching up my old Masudaya LIS Robot...



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I made this model in 1994, and only addressed the atrocious claws as an issue, the rest was basically out of the box.
Now I find that I feel the need to put a little more work into him.

This is how he was:










Then I closed the hole that was used for the inept voice box that it came with:










Night before last I Extended the separation between the legs:










I also painted his gauntlets gray instead of the silver they came as.
Yesterday I went on a mad hunt for clear styrene rods to re-make his chest light (It has a lot of holes in it for the voice from the lame voicebox):










But I came up totally empty. I figured I had to order them online until I realized that I had clear sprues from my Viper canopies:



















And a hair dryer at 40 seconds successfully 'bends' the last part...










More to come....Next week, Same channel!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, Today I finished the clear chest plate:










Then lightly sanded the backside & coated the whole thing with flat clear laquer coat, AND gloss acrylic to get rid of the totally clear look:










Then put it back in (after I glossed the lower 'windows'):



















And DONE! At least until I get my hands on some cashy money- then I might do more...:freak:

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great work! just replacing the clear chest piece made a world of difference.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice work! Would you please tell us how you handled the claws? That's the one thing holding me back from pulling mine out of the box!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Love the first season color scheme, well done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Al Loew said:


> Would you please tell us how you handled the claws? That's the one thing holding me back from pulling mine out of the box!


Well, back then (I have no photos of it) I basically cut, epoxied & sanded the heck out of 'em. I popped them out of the gauntlets with a knife bending the holders (being VERY careful not to break 'em!!!), then I cut them at the necessary angles, sanded to re-glue (I seem to remember model glue worked; I guess they're styrene, unlike other parts), then after that, filled in the hollow parts with epoxy, then lastly sanded them to the proper shape getting rid of the 'squareish' look. Frankly, it took HOURS over three days, if memory serves. 

If I were doing it from the box today, I think I'd do it up with lights & the whole shebang (what a sexist term, now that I type it), but it's been made, and I'm cashy poor, so I'm just making the best of an old project.

Question: has yours yellowed in the bubble plastic as mine has?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> Love the first season color scheme, well done!


Oh yeah! I had an old Viewmaster of it to work from!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Outstanding job on the scratchbuilt chest piece!! I have been wanting to do the same thing on mine,(it's broken). The claws look way better too,very nice improvement. Looks like mine is'nt the only one that suffered yellowing. This size lends it self well to LED lighting,but could be a little bit of work,which is the eventual plan for mine. I have a Masudaya Robby too,and need to get them going someday. Great mods!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Moonman27 said:


> I have a Masudaya Robby too


Oh, those ones suck. I'll buy it from you for $20.

:tongue:

I just *WISH* I had got one earlier!!!! They're like gold now, it seems!

EDIT: oh, and the yellowing isn't nearly as bad as it looks in the flash (indoor) pictures, but it *is* there. No idea how to solve that... but it's not so terrible.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> Great work! just replacing the clear chest piece made a world of difference.


Yeah, now he really *feels* like the real thing!
But I know myself- I won't really be totally happy until he lights up & his arms fully retract.:freak:

"Mmmatter of life and death..."


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nicely done! Looks way better than the one I built years ago (I made it for someone because I was asked nicely if I would by someone with big blue eyes and a lovely smile - I never met the person who wanted it). The only modification I made was to fill in the claws. Apparently the guy liked it a lot.
Again, very well done. Your chest light plate looks much better than the dome and "collar."


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bobj812 said:


> big blue eyes and a lovely smile


That does go a long way, don't it? 
Thanks for the :thumbsup:.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't worry about the yellowed clear parts...they ALL yellowed. I've got one and I've seen a couple more in person. I've never seen one that wasn't yellowed. And it's not fixable. It's the nature of the plastic used.

I'd be worried if someone tried to sell me one that DIDN'T have yellowed clear parts. If the clear parts aren't yellowed, they'd have to be modern replacement parts. So the yellowed clear parts are a sign of authenticity.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

zike said:


> the yellowed clear parts are a sign of authenticity.


Crap. So mine ain't authentic....








Non-yellowed chest plate...
:tongue: Bwahahahahah, just kidding.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looks great with the improvements you have made.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

bert model maker said:


> looks great with the improvements you have made.


Coming from someone with an avatar like that, it is high praise indeed! Thanks!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just might have to revisit mine, which is in very much the same state yours started out as.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seaview said:


> I just might have to revisit mine, which is in very much the same state yours started out as.


LOL, my Son, who loves the thing, stated emphatically that he would not stand for me to change it! So I kept sneaking in little changes here & there. He HAD to admit that it looks better now, but he told me to STOP. So I will.
Yeah, and maybe I'm a Chinese jet pilot...


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work. I like the paint scheme.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


>


I have an identical little _Jupiter II_ diecast presently sitting beside my computer this very moment. :thumbsup: I got it at a Toronto Trek convention several years ago.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Warped9 said:


> I have an identical little _Jupiter II_ diecast presently sitting beside my computer this very moment. :thumbsup: I got it at a Toronto Trek convention several years ago.


Ha! Mine is waiting around to be made into a 'flight-mode' Jupiter... with lights.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

iriseye said:


> Nice work. I like the paint scheme.


First season. The red claws bug me a little.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I think you did an OUTSTANDING job of making him look a lot better. the chest plate made a huge difference in how the robot looks, he looks more like himself now.
Bert


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

bert model maker said:


> I think you did an OUTSTANDING job of making him look a lot better. the chest plate made a huge difference in how the robot looks, he looks more like himself now.
> Bert


This is a multi-month project... make one change, see two other things that need it. You know how it goes.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info about making the claws. I think that cutting off the pincer section and reattaching at a 45 degree angle would do wonders (aside from filling in the openings).

For what it's worth, my robot's bubble has not yellowed...maybe something to do with exposure to light?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Al Loew said:


> For what it's worth, my robot's bubble has not yellowed...maybe something to do with exposure to light?


My Robot has spent most of his existence in a box until _very_ recently, his bubble was yellowish like you see it now YEARS ago.
Or- do you mean that being in light helps it NOT to yellow...?
Funny, I'm looking at him now from across the room, it doesn't even look yellowish at all, from here. Maybe he's getting better!:freak::lol:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> This is a multi-month project... make one change, see two other things that need it. You know how it goes.


IMHO, I think you did an amazing job on this kit........:thumbsup: You took it from an OK "toy" build to a serious depiction of my favorite robot that no one has seen fit to offer in a large scale, very, very nice work....... Could you please expand on your widening of the gap on his legs, thank you.....:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Could you please expand on your widening of the gap on his legs, thank you.....:wave:


Well, there WAS the beginning of a gap that ended halfway to the body (all four of them), I just kept it going with my trusty X-acto knife, then a gentle sanding.








Vinyl cuts pretty easily- sometimes TOO easily, I had to be careful.

I found a Masudaya robot on Ebay yesterday, $129 (THAT'S a steal these days), and thought about getting him, but the bubble was even more yellowed than mine is, so I forgot about it. :freak:

My Robot isn't nearly finished. Next up think I'll put clear plastic in his lower windows.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Well, there WAS the beginning of a gap that ended halfway to the body (all four of them), I just kept it going with my trusty X-acto knife, then a gentle sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I was the lucky winner of that Masudaya B-9 on Ebay
yesterday....... As for the extent of yellowing, I will be looking very hard at ways of fixing the problem. I'll let everyone know if my idea works.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Thank you for the info. I was the lucky winner of that Masudaya B-9 on Ebay


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Small world!!!


> As for the extent of yellowing, I will be looking very hard at ways of fixing the problem. I'll let everyone know if my idea works.


To be fair, they weren't very well lit pictures, more likely the yellowing is about the same as mine and it just LOOKED yellower in those pics. Anyhow, I was lookin' for NO yellowing, and I guess that just ain't gonna happen.
I looked up ways to remove it, but after trying various methods on the chest plate I removed & replaced, I've come to the conclusion that it's NOT surface yellowing, it's the colour of the plastic to the core now. 
Anyway, congratulations!!! Please do a thread on your build of him!
One thing, if you paint him with acrylic, the silver remains ever-so tacky (just noticeably)- unless they make better silver acrylic now, that is 17 year-old paint on my guy (although today I repainted his legs- still wet though).

Hey Tes, are you gonna make him b&w, or colour seasons?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Small world!!!
> To be fair, they weren't very well lit pictures, more likely the yellowing is about the same as mine and it just LOOKED yellower in those pics. Anyhow, I was lookin' for NO yellowing, and I guess that just ain't gonna happen.
> I looked up ways to remove it, but after trying various methods on the chest plate I removed & replaced, I've come to the conclusion that it's NOT surface yellowing, it's the colour of the plastic to the core now.
> Anyway, congratulations!!! Please do a thread on your build of him!
> ...


I have you to thank for my getting this bad boy, I never knew how good a foundation this kit is for an "Uber Build", it was your nice work and great photos that showed just how nice this kit is, yellowing aside....... I will be doing a season 2 version. As for paint, I'm not a big fan of acrylic. I plan on using Rust-Oleum's Metallic Matte Nickel on his body and tread housing and ether dark gray or granite for his legs and arms.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I plan on using Rust-Oleum's Metallic Matte Nickel on his body and tread housing and ether dark gray or granite for his legs and arms.


Will that stick well to vinyl? Actually, I used acrylic silver mixed with a touch of black. I used silver mixed with gray & brown for his legs. I see that was a questionable choice during some recent research, so that's why I repainted his legs just an hour ago- acrylic gray- it's still rather shiny; they match his arms better now! 
Oh- the arms are an entirely different plastic from the rest of the kit! Not styrene, not vinyl, maybe a pvc... Doesn't look to me like they'll paint easily. Just a heads up (WARNING! WARNING!). That's a place I will not go.
Planning on repainting the silver though- spray acrylic this time.

You plan on lighting yours? I'm still weighing the headaches of tearing mine apart to do that...:freak: Could go either way for me.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Will that stick well to vinyl? Actually, I used acrylic silver mixed with a touch of black. I used silver mixed with gray & brown for his legs. I see that was a questionable choice during some recent research, so that's why I repainted his legs just an hour ago- acrylic gray- it's still rather shiny; they match his arms better now!
> Oh- the arms are an entirely different plastic from the rest of the kit! Not styrene, not vinyl, maybe a pvc... Doesn't look to me like they'll paint easily. Just a heads up (WARNING! WARNING!). That's a place I will not go.
> Planning on repainting the silver though- spray acrylic this time.
> 
> You plan on lighting yours? I'm still weighing the headaches of tearing mine apart to do that...:freak: Could go either way for me.


Thanks for the heads up on the arms, until I get the kit I can only speculate on how or what I will be able to paint and the type I'll use. As for lighting, oh-yea this baby screams to be lit.......:thumbsup: I hope also to animate the crown and add a better voice to the old boy.......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I hope also to animate the crown


With a motor? That would ROCK! You'll need to make a new stem to the bubble, but I conjure you already know that.
Are you going to thread fibre optics into the bubble, or place LED's?
I'm curious, being an old school model-type without much lighting experience.

Just repainted the collar under the chest plate gray, another improvement! 
Pictures after I repaint the silver parts.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I got the computer back- pictures BEFORE if repaint the silver parts:



















Comin' along. Still dryin'.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> With a motor? That would ROCK! You'll need to make a new stem to the bubble, but I conjure you already know that.
> Are you going to thread fibre optics into the bubble, or place LED's?
> I'm curious, being an old school model-type without much lighting experience.


Yes, with the same motors I'm using in my J-2 build. Take a look in "My Photos" album and you can see some short videos of them in action. As for the "Brain", it will be a mix of both FO and SMT LEDs. I like to build my own electronics for my projects, it adds to the fun. But as I said, til i get my first kit I can only speculate but it should be a very fun build......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool! Can't wait!

OMG, it's always dark, rainy, cold or windy here! I painted his legs & wanted to touch them up to get rid of the 'blue-ish' tinge, and there's a hurricane outside!! Forget that it's dark & cold! 
Frack. I gotta move to a place with a garage!!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey Teslabe, when you get your kit, another thing that screams for change are the shoulder hooks, they are approximately 1/3 too big. I just reworked mine to the proper size- looks SO much better now. 
Pix will follow tomorrow, when I get the good computer back.
After an all new paint job & clear lower windows, I think I'll pack it in, for a while at least- too much on my plate right now to spend a month lighting him.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey Teslabe, when you get your kit, another thing that screams for change are the shoulder hooks, they are approximately 1/3 too big. I just reworked mine to the proper size- looks SO much better now.
> Pix will follow tomorrow, when I get the good computer back.
> After an all new paint job & clear lower windows, I think I'll pack it in, for a while at least- too much on my plate right now to spend a month lighting him.


Thanks for the suggestion with the shoulder hooks, I hope to get my first of two kits at the end of this week, I can't wait..... I look forward to your pictures of your mods. This will be a very busy weekend.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I hope to get my first of two kits


TWO??? You're getting TWO? 
Oh, one for the bad Robot from Antimatter Man, I get it. :lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ahhhh, the old hurry up & watch it dry routine...:lol:










And Tes, Rustoleum works, but I first layed an undercoat of clear acrylic- just to be sure. Followed by an overcoat of same.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> TWO??? You're getting TWO?
> Oh, one for the bad Robot from Antimatter Man, I get it. :lol:


I have you to thank for that......... Til I saw some close-up pictures of how nice this kit is I never gave it any thought, now I just what to be sure I have a spare to build at a later date.......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Ahhhh, the old hurry up & watch it dry routine...:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yours is looking great and I know very well the torture of watching paint dry, but it's well worth the wait. I will give paint at least a week to dry before I touch it, so it can be a pain........:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I have you to thank for that...


Much obliged!:thumbsup:
Yeah, it's still my favourite Lost In Space Robot, and I have a LOT of them! But I only want my one Masudaya. Lit or not, I love 'im! 
And I have YOU to thank for the Rustoleum recommendation; he's SO shiny now!!!:wave:
Still drying- more pics when touchable.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Much obliged!:thumbsup:
> Yeah, it's still my favourite Lost In Space Robot, and I have a LOT of them! But I only want my one Masudaya. Lit or not, I love 'im!
> And I have YOU to thank for the Rustoleum recommendation; he's SO shiny now!!!:wave:
> Still drying- more pics when touchable.


Yeah, Rustoleum makes some great paint and lays down so nice if you prep
first. Yes please post more pictures.......:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I will give paint at least a week to dry before I touch it


My clear acrylic coat/ Rustoleum metallic/ clear acrylic coat was all done today. I'm giving it over night, but really, it's pretty dry right now.

Removing the shoulder hooks proved a problem yesterday being epoxied in, & old as they were- they shattered. I built new ones using the remnants of the old bases & pieces of thin metal clothes hangars. Then I had to putty in the jagged empty areas the extended hook anchors wells were. Came out nice.

LOL, We're watching a season 3 ep right now, my Son says the Robot's chest light looks funny orange- it should be WHITE, he says.
I agreed.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Chrisisall

Great thread!!

Off topic: imagine (I said, imagine ) a Moebius kit this size, with the proverbial detailing standards from "Frank and Friends". :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> "Frank and Friends". :thumbsup:


Frank and Friends?
Norman, co-ordinate!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Chrisisall
> 
> Great thread!!
> 
> Off topic: imagine (I said, imagine ) a Moebius kit this size, with the proverbial detailing standards from "Frank and Friends". :thumbsup:


That was something I had hoped for in the WF announcement but this will do very well for me......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> My clear acrylic coat/ Rustoleum metallic/ clear acrylic coat was all done today. I'm giving it over night, but really, it's pretty dry right now.
> 
> Removing the shoulder hooks proved a problem yesterday being epoxied in, & old as they were- they shattered. I built new ones using the remnants of the old bases & pieces of thin metal clothes hangars. Then I had to putty in the jagged empty areas the extended hook anchors wells were. Came out nice.
> 
> ...


Great idea for repairing the hooks, I'm sure they are more in scale now. They did look too large for the body when I first saw what comes in the kit. Which lights did your son mean ?
I'm working on the robots for the two Chariot builds I'm doing and adding the lights for his chest now. I'll be posting some pictures in the Moebius forum and a short video in my photos folder when it's done.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Which lights did your son mean ?


He meant the main chest/talking light; he thought it would be white in the colour eps- it's sorta orange-ish.

Okay, here's my guy right off the drying table:


















Funny, but the bubble yellowing is hardly noticeable in sunlight!

Not done yet, but will he really ever be?:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> He meant the main chest/talking light; he thought it would be white in the colour eps- it's sorta orange-ish.
> 
> Okay, here's my guy right off the drying table:
> 
> ...


He looks fantastic.....:thumbsup: As for his chest/talking light it was made from Neon tubing and are clear when off but when energized with high voltage they glows orange. On this build I'll make the replacement clear and use orange LEDs for the effect, should look nice. Well, I got my first YM-3 today and an email that number two is on it's way....... But they will have to sit for now, I have my Chariot builds to finish, this weekend is getting the two robots done......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I got my first YM-3 today


YAHOO! Isn't a kick to open it up & see all the possibilities? 17 years ago I was breathless... and it smells so cool!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> YAHOO! Isn't a kick to open it up & see all the possibilities? 17 years ago I was breathless... and it smells so cool!


I was so relieved when I took him out of the box and washed the clear parts and they improved dramatically. I think this yellowing and frosting on the parts is an "out gassing" issue from the Styrofoam. Remember, this thing came out in about 1985, before all the "tree hungers", so I'm sure they used CFC's when making the box foam. I'd love to see one from back then that was pulled from the box as soon as it was bought then built and see if it's clear parts had yellowed, of course it should never had been in direct sunlight ether......
The voice box is a hoot....... The one on the right is the one I'll be using and it has 2GBs of memory and can store far more then the few lines the one on the left can do.......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow Tes, no real yellowing issue there at all!!! Looks CLEAN! Great catch.
Question: when I first got mine I considered cutting the arm housings & recessing them deeper so his arms could fully retract- this would also necessitate resizing the (well, removing & fabricating new) 'gauntlets'. I passed because I hadn't the refined skillz back then (I do now), is that something you're considering?
I'm still toying with the idea of the new 'gauntlets' thing anyway... just for accuracies sake, but I won't cut the housings- I fear it might violate the structural integrity of the vinyl chest cavity unless I fill it with some sort of stabilizing substance like resin or epoxy. And I'm really not up for that at this point.:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Wow Tes, no real yellowing issue there at all!!! Looks CLEAN! Great catch.
> Question: when I first got mine I considered cutting the arm housings & recessing them deeper so his arms could fully retract- this would also necessitate resizing the (well, removing & fabricating new) 'gauntlets'. I passed because I hadn't the refined skillz back then (I do now), is that something you're considering?
> I'm still toying with the idea of the new 'gauntlets' thing anyway... just for accuracies sake, but I won't cut the housings- I fear it might violate the structural integrity of the vinyl chest cavity unless I fill it with some sort of stabilizing substance like resin or epoxy. And I'm really not up for that at this point.:freak:


Here is what I plan to use to get his arms to point straight ahead without doing any cutting.....:thumbsup: I also think that with the nuts and some modified washers I can also control how far his arms extend......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Here is what I plan to use to get his arms to point straight ahead without doing any cutting.....:thumbsup: I also think that with the nuts and some modified washers I can also control how far his arms extend......


That will work for the 'straight ahead' thing, but not for full retraction... unless I'm missing something.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> That will work for the 'straight ahead' thing, but not for full retraction... unless I'm missing something.


The ends of the U-bolt (nuts with washers) will be secured inside the cuffs of each arm and will allow me to set how far out or in from his chest the arms extend. I'll use some "H-Column" from Evergreen plastics to set the position of the U-bot inside the chest.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> The ends of the U-bolt (nuts with washers) will be secured inside the cuffs of each arm and will allow me to set how far out or in from his chest the arms extend. I'll use some "H-Column" from Evergreen plastics to set the position of the U-bot inside the chest.


Sounds good, but I like the crazy positions possible with the free arms as they are! WARMING CIRCUITS ACTIVATED!:tongue:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Sounds good, but I like the crazy positions possible with the free arms as they are! WARMING CIRCUITS ACTIVATED!:tongue:


I like him with his arms close to the chest........


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I like him with his arms close to the chest........


In that case, I'll LOVE to see the results!! 
BTW, just got a Polar Lights Robot & a Robby on Ebay. 
Are we obsessed or what?:hat:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Are we obsessed or what?:hat:


I wouldn't say obsessed........ I just posted some pictures of the two B-9s for my Chariots in the Moebius forum in the, "How to make your Chariot move" thread and a short video of one of them in action in "My Photos" folder if you'd like to take a look. By the way I got my second Masudya B-9 and the plastic is even clearer on it, it will be some time before I have time to do anything with them.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job sir!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Great job sir!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks! It's easy to do what you love- day job, not so much.:lol:


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome I've got one of these tucked away...bought it in the late 80's I'm pretty sure. Can you give more info on the voice box replacement you're doing? btw I found the 'danger, danger....warning warning' in japanese to be a hoot (I'm assuming thats what he says)


----------

